# Lenker stößt bei kurvenfahrt gegen Knie



## Dre4 (28. März 2013)

Hallo leute,

ist es bei einem MTB normal wenn man in eine rechte Kurve fährt und das rechte Knie aufgrund der Pedale oben ist, dass die Kurvenfahrt sehr eingeschränkt ist, da der lenker gegen das knie stößt?

Die Rahmengröße von 51 ist für meine Körpergröße sehr passend. Hingegen stört mich das mit dem Lenker. Deshalb wurde der Sattel auf der Sattelstange schon ganz anhc hinten geschoben. trotzdem ist die Einschränkung noch vorhanden. 

Sollte ich das MTB kaufen oder eher die Finger von lassen?


----------



## berkel (28. März 2013)

Was meinst du mit Knie oben? Wenn man eine enge Kruve fährt bei der man den Lenker einschlägt, dann hat man normal die Kurbeln waagerecht. Bei schnelleren/weiten Kurven wo man das äußere Pedal unten hat legt man das Rad in die Kurve und lenkt nicht ein.
Bei sehr engen Spitzkehren mit ca. 90° Lenkeinschlag kann es trotz waagerechter Kurbeln zur Kollision mit dem Knie kommen -> entweder Fuß-/Kurbelstellung je Kurvenrichtung wechseln, oder das Knie nach außen abwinkeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dre4 (28. März 2013)

Der lenker stößt bei cs 45 grad Kurven an mein Knie


----------



## TheMars (28. März 2013)

Dann hast du eine schlechte kurventechnik


----------



## Dre4 (28. März 2013)

hmmm


----------



## shurikn (28. März 2013)

schmalerer Lenker oder einer mit mehr Rise? Längerer Vorbau, oder mit mehr Steigung... gibt zig "Lösungsmöglichkeiten" für das Problem, nur ohne die genaue Ursache zu kennen schwer zu sagen... Was für ein Rad ist es denn bzw. Lenker? 800mm Flat DH Prügel? ;-)


----------



## Dre4 (28. März 2013)

Es handelt sich um ein Centurion Backfire 200


----------



## Marc B (28. März 2013)

Wenn Du normale Kurven fährst, solltest du weniger mit Lenkeinschlag die Kurve nehmen, sondern das Rad in eine Schräglage drücken (Impuls kommt aus dem inneren Arm) - dann hast du das Problem nicht. Hier die Kurventechnik in Videoform:


Bei engen Kurven in der Ebene nehme ich das Knie zum Rahmen, damit es nicht mit dem einlenkenden Lenker in Berührung kommt. Aber die Situation hat man eigentlich nie, weil die engen Serpentinen meistens bergab gehen und man dabei nicht pedaliert wie bei dieser Übung (ab 0:23 Min.):


Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (28. März 2013)

Hier bei der ersten Trockenübung in der Ebene fahre ich gaaanz langsam einen engen Zirkel - das Knie weicht dem Lenker aus, ist kein Problem!


----------



## wozibo (29. März 2013)

Wenn ich den Eingangspost richtig verstehe (Sattelposition...), kommt das Problem wohl daher, daß Du eine sehr enge Kurve im Sitzen fahren willst.

Das sollte für die Praxis vollkommen irrelevant sein. Nicht umsonst steht das Fahrer auf allen oben geposteten Bildern und Videos - im Stehen hast Du automatisch die notwendige Bewegungsfreiheit, um dem Lenker gegebenenfalls 'ausweichen' zu können.


----------

